# The Short Hair Thread



## Church2224 (Jun 17, 2013)

You damn kids with your long hair and A-Tracks and Rock and Roll....

But seriously, we need a short hair appreciation thread.

Church being Sexy with his new hair cut


----------



## Manurack (Jun 17, 2013)

this is a lol thread


----------



## MikeH (Jun 17, 2013)

Short and classy.


----------



## classicalmetal24 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'll never have short hair again, my hair grows to quick, I save money from haircuts just by keeping it long and managed. I have never understood the whole long hair short hair thing in music, I would have long hair still even if I wasn't playing guitar <.<


----------



## MastrXploder (Jun 17, 2013)

I got drunk and cut off my dreads a couple weeks ago.....


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 17, 2013)

I've had a #2 buzz cut literally my entire life. Perks of being a black man, I guess. My options are like cornrows, afros, and flat-tops, and those don't really appeal to me. Buzz cut for life, yo.


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 17, 2013)

I've had long-ish hair for a while now, more recently though I've gotten tired of it and never really liked the way it looked long, but just knew it looked fairly dumb short so I kept it long. Need to find me a good shorter classy hair style.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just shaved my head a few days ago. I'm really liking it.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 17, 2013)

Neg rep for everybody in this thread. 

METAL FOR LIFE BRO!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 18, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I've had a #2 buzz cut literally my entire life. Perks of being a black man, I guess. My options are like cornrows, afros, and flat-tops, and those don't really appeal to me. Buzz cut for life, yo.



High top fade. 

There is no other choice.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 18, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> You damn kids with your long hair and A-Tracks and Rock and Roll....



I've seen someone mention this once before, and I hate to sound totally ignorant, but what is an A-Track?


----------



## -42- (Jun 18, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I've seen someone mention this once before, and I hate to sound totally ignorant, but what is an A-Track?


Pretty sure he meant "8-track".


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 18, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> Neg rep for everybody in this thread.
> 
> METAL FOR LIFE BRO!




What about Rob Halford and Kerry King? Do they come more metal than those guys?


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 18, 2013)

I had long hair, but couldn't stand it since I work outside and I'm usually sweating and it's always windy, so I went from hair down to my shoulders, to greaser hair, to a mohawk, to buzzed, it just sucks having to shave your head once a week.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 18, 2013)

-42- said:


> Pretty sure he meant "8-track".



 Ah, now _that_ I've heard of. Definitely a lot of long hairs back in those days.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 18, 2013)

Always had short hair, grew it out for a couple of years (shoulder length-ish), now just have buzz cuts, #6 or #3 depending on my mood


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 18, 2013)

I get a haircut once a year, usually after the summer festivals because 

Then I'm the Latino with the Jew-fro for about 5 months 

And then it's shoulder-length again right before summer.

It's a vicious cycle, the need to headbang over the summer pretty much dictates everything hairwise.

I actually don't like having long hair that much anymore, but I do enjoy doing helicopters.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 18, 2013)

I've gotten a haircut once a year since 2010. I regret it every time, because I look good with long hair, but if anyone has spent one summer in Alabama(or anywhere in the south for that matter), you'll know that long hair can feel and look awful on those hot and sticky days. Not to mention my hair is quite thick and hard to manage even during the cool months.

I'm in the process of growing it out.... again.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 18, 2013)

About a month ago I cut my hair short, around an inch long. It's funny though, evan the friends that I've known the longest had never seen me with short hair. People are still going on and on about it.  

I feel better about it, my hair was just getting way to thin on top. I do feel like it's a part of my youth that I had to finely let go. Now I rock the salt and pepper look...I'm old...life has past me by.


----------



## L1ght (Jun 18, 2013)

I LIEK SHARING STORIES ABOUT MY HAIR TOO, BROS.




Pics or gtfo. I wana see yo faces.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 18, 2013)

L1ght said:


> I LIEK SHARING STORIES ABOUT MY HAIR TOO, BROS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/195575-pictures-yourself.html


----------



## L1ght (Jun 18, 2013)

SHORT HAIR DON. FACES THAT ARE ATTACHED TO HEADS WITH SHORT HAIR.

Not just randoms...


----------



## Curt (Jun 18, 2013)

I buzzed my head down to 1/8" last year.

Never again... My hair will stand straight out until it gets up to about 1 1/2" long. It just looks awful.

Long-ish hair until I find a way to manage the shorter hair.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 18, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> What about Rob Halford and Kerry King? Do they come more metal than those guys?



Nope, those guys are clearly both posers.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 19, 2013)

Halford was on American Idol, so he betrayed the brotherhood. Kerry King is just an ass with bad taste in everything.

I deem them posers, and not worthy to hang out in my basement(Lucifer's Lair).


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 19, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Halford was on American Idol, so he betrayed the brotherhood. Kerry King is just an ass with bad taste in everything.
> 
> I deem them posers, and not worthy to hang out in my basement(Lucifer's Lair)



but Iommi is undergoing chemo now, so that hair won't be around much longer, sadly...Then what about Dave McClain? Scott Ian? Don't know why I'm arguing this, it's not like I'm bald by choice, either...


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 19, 2013)

That's why I edited my post. Kinda' sorta' forgot

He's long haired in spirit.


----------



## icos211 (Jun 19, 2013)

There is so much wrong with this thread. 

The Metal Gods are disappointed in you ALL.







Look at the anger!


----------



## Kaickul (Jun 20, 2013)

Every true metalhead should have long hair, no excuses, unless you're bald and have to shave it off.


----------



## MFB (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't have short hair, nor do I have long hair. I have that weird, in-between, sort of anime length hair which forces me to swoosh it to one side making it even more anime


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 20, 2013)

I had long hair until I was 18 and a half. It was at nipple length. Good thing I have very fair hair, and it's a color and shine that the ladies dug, so those were bonus points. But it got too annoying. My hair tangles very easily, and one very hot morning I woke up with my hair all tangled and sticky, and when I went to untangle it/brush it, I got frustrated and pulled on the knots enough so that my scalp actually bled. That's when I made the decision of cutting it.
But I definitely look better with shorter hair. Nowadays I go through several hairstyles a year, considering I only cut it every 5 or 6 months. I cut it really short, and spike that bad boy up. Then it grows a little bit, so it looks kind of like a Brad Pitt hairstyle (which is my favorite). Then it grows enough so I am able to do a short "split" hairstyle (though I part it over a line on the left side, since it's how my hair naturally grows). Then it grows to almost anime length, as MFB put it, again with the part on the left side. Then back come the scissors and razor blades . However, since I'm beginning to be able to stylize my facial hair (more or less... still patchy, but I can manage a couple styles), I might grow it out again and try the long hair look with a beard... should look cool, but the process of growing it out is horribly uncomfortable for me, so I don't know yet.

Oh, and no pics of me on the internet anymore


----------



## flint757 (Jun 21, 2013)

My hair started thinning so short it has been for a few years now. Honestly I prefer it, doesn't blow around in the wind and requires little to no maintenance.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 21, 2013)

flint757 said:


> My hair started thinning so short it has been for a few years now. Honestly I prefer it, _*doesn't blow around in the wind*_ and requires little to no maintenance.







That wind blowing your hair around is the metal gods making you look _*f*_*u*_*cking awesome*_.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 21, 2013)

The Gods did not favor me then because all they did was make it look bad and blow it in my face.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 21, 2013)

It's because they knew you were going to cut it off. You jerk you!


----------



## KevHo (Jun 26, 2013)

Short hair FTW. I can never make it past 6 months of letting my hair grow.


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Halford was on American Idol, so he betrayed the brotherhood. Kerry King is just an ass with bad taste in everything.
> 
> I deem them posers, and not worthy to hang out in my basement(Lucifer's Lair).



How does appearing on a TV show take away any of his talent? 

I am so sick of this "anti-culture" bullshit. If you like it then listen to it, if not shut the .... up!


----------



## Origin (Jun 26, 2013)

Jesus christ, I thought this was going to turn into a full-on selfie thread. Thankfully it's just grown men talking about hairstyling. 

Goddammit guys. The latter is better but goddammit.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 26, 2013)

Short hair, long hair; who gives a f*ck? Metal shouldn't be a fashion statement.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 26, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Short hair, long hair; who gives a f*ck? Metal shouldn't be a fashion statement.




Agreed...but I will say this, having gone from long hair to no hair in about a month, I can tell you that long hair did make the experience a lot more fun...headbanging doesn't feel right without hair.


----------



## GizmoJunior (Jun 26, 2013)

Just got my hair cut two days ago. I usually get it cut fairly short every four weeks. Head banging isn't as fun but it's better than being stuck with a half ass white person surfer boy fro.

I do envy people that can have long hair and maintain it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 26, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> It's because they knew you were going to cut it off. You jerk you!



QFT


----------



## McKay (Jul 10, 2013)

Got my hair cut for the first time in 6 years today. First proper hair cut of my adult life.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 10, 2013)

Jes said:


> How does appearing on a TV show take away any of his talent?
> 
> I am so sick of this "anti-culture" bullshit. If you like it then listen to it, if not shut the .... up!


My sarcasm isn't the most transparent, but







Don Vito said:


> Halford was on American Idol, so he betrayed _*the brotherhood*_rofl. Kerry King is just an ass with bad taste in everything.
> 
> _*I deem them posers, and not worthy to hang out in my basement(Lucifer's Lair)rofl.*_


On topic: check out that patch of no hair ^


----------



## wat (Jul 11, 2013)

In highschool I went through my long hair phase. 

Now I have awesome thick messy textur-y short hair and it's fabulous  cum at me


----------



## McKay (Jul 11, 2013)

Better photo!


----------



## Symb0lic (Jul 11, 2013)

My hair is still long, but it's short compared to what it used to be.
I got my hair cut for a cancer charity last year.
I'd been growing it for 17 years.
I raised over £620 (Roughly $937), and the hair itself was sent to a charity to make wigs for cancer patients.

Here's a picture of the day before the cut:


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Holy shit.


----------



## Heroin (Jul 11, 2013)

Symb0lic said:


> My hair is still long, but it's short compared to what it used to be.
> I got my hair cut for a cancer charity last year.
> I'd been growing it for 17 years.
> I raised over £620 (Roughly $937), and the hair itself was sent to a charity to make wigs for cancer patients.
> ...



astonishing..


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 11, 2013)

Cousin It?


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 12, 2013)

Symb0lic said:


>



*Checks Long hair thread, doesn't find this picture* 


You win life Sir. 

Take that all you short-haired posers ....s.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 12, 2013)

He cut it.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 12, 2013)

But it is still long. 

And the whole point was posting the long haired pic in the short haired thread and not the long haired one. 

You're just pissy that you're hair looks like shit in the wind.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## MikeH (Jul 12, 2013)

Long hair sucks.

fite me irl.


----------



## MFB (Jul 12, 2013)

I made that post on the last page like 3 weeks ago, and I still haven't gotten it cut. 

Maaaaybe tomorrow, but it's unlikely.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 12, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Long hair sucks.
> 
> fite me irl.


Only time I miss my hair is when I think back to playing on a stage, but I haven't done that in years and I'm quite happy with short hair. Agree 100%.



Though I really regret not dreadlocking my hair when it was long, my mom also made me donate it to cancer, which I'm fine with except for the aforementioned regret.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 13, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Long hair sucks.
> 
> fite me irl.



1v1

In the backstreet

Nao


----------



## MikeH (Jul 20, 2013)

From short to shorter.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 15, 2014)

I've been rocking an undercut for a few months now, so I figured I'd revive this thread to show it off a bit 












I may update later with a picture of it when I've got a shinier forming cream in it. Slick.


----------



## MFB (Jan 15, 2014)

I just shaved my head again for the first time in like, over a month the other day. To think I let it get a little over an inch long! 

It's back to a manageable 3/8"


----------



## Jakke (Jan 15, 2014)

Eh... I have fairly long hair fawk, but give my slightly noticeable thinning a couple of years, and I'll probably post a pic in this thread too.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 15, 2014)

I had long hair from about 12-24. Then it started thinning out like crazy and has been short ever since. It's actually the longest now that it's been in 3 years at about 2 inches 

I've just been too lazy to shave it off (and it's been a little chilly ).


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh hey, this thread's back, and last time I posted in it I still had long hair. 

It's short now. I could probably make it look better and up the class if I used a bit of gel or whatever but I'm too lazy.  Maybe one day. It's a lot more manageable shorter, and after I cut it I was kinda mad I didn't do it sooner, I always assumed I'd look ridiculous with short hair but it looks a hell of a lot better than it did before. Next time I go for a haircut I might try getting something like an undercut, but just cut short on the sides and back instead of buzzed.


----------



## UncurableZero (Jan 16, 2014)

I had semi-long hair when I was 13. It was a pretty wild Jew-fro that didn't grow long, it rather grew big . I came to my senses when I was about 15 and cut it, it looked like shit at this point.
Buzzcut ever since, #3 on top, #2 on the sides. Best thing ever and nobody could guess if you had a shower or not


----------



## patata (Jan 24, 2014)

And I'm thinking of pulling off a Matty mullins haircut.
Ignore the guitar.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 24, 2014)

Add me to the Short Hair Club...I've tried growing it out, but my hair grows wavy on top, and all weird and curly on the sides, so it just looks like a big mess when I grow it out.


----------



## JoeyW (Jan 26, 2014)

I need a haircut pretty bad, still short though ft. mad ginga traits and chee-zee filter.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 26, 2014)

Back in the day my parents wouldn't let my hair grow. That was pretty nazi of them. When I was 18 and out of their house I started growing it out, but I moved from Cali to Virginia and then to Georgia. The hair had to go! I came back to the bay area if Cali and began to let it grow after buzzing it down to a #3 for a few years. I went on a two month tour up and down the west coast as a drummer for a punk a billy band while my hair was in that awkward eye to nose length. I seriously thought about shaving it at that point, it was so annoying. I stuck with it and it got it down past the shoulders. I went on an east coast tour, and on the bus ride back to Cali I got so bored I gave myself a nice dreadlock behind my ear, kinda like obi wan's hair in phantom menace. After rocking the longness for a few years I decided to buzz it off and it's been like that since. Now I'm starting to let it grow again.


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 1, 2014)

widowmaker38 said:


> Every true metalhead should have long hair, no excuses, unless you're bald and have to shave it off.



No disrespect, but I always thought metalheads with long hair (especially with a beard) were mostly posers, no matter what bands they listen to. "I hope if I have long enough hair and wear enough black then people will recognize me as metal and either be afraid of me or want to be my friend." Again, no disrespect intended.

So then I shaved off my beard and cut my hair. 

And I usually see metal fans with short hair as being somebody with an imagination. Don't need to dress and look a certain way to be a true fan of music. What's a "true" metalhead, anyway? I listen to more rap and electronic hipster music than metal, but the metal I listen to is the real deal. None of that Korn or Metallica or Slayer bullshit aimed at 12 year olds. I got rid of all my black clothes except for my Graveland and Xasthur and Satanic Warmaster shirts, because lack of color means lack of personality and sense of adventure 9 times out of 10. And shit, be original. Everyone looks like a carbon copy of everyone else at underground metal shows.

I remember one time I was at a Rings of Saturn show and people kept trying to flick my nuts (I mostly just got groped by dudes) because I was wearing American Eagle and some high tops. Happened at least 5 times before anyone started playing. Seriously. They just walked by and tried to inconspicuously tap my nuts. So when the pit opened up I did my best to just .... up errbody. But I didn't aim for testicles because that what a bitch does.

/rant


----------

